# New TT mk1 Buyer



## sharpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all,

First time buyer of a TT Mk 1 here.

Bought the car two days ago and must say, ive never had two days of driving pleasure like it!!

In two days, its easily the best purchase of my life.

Ill be regularly visiting this fantastic forum to keep up to date and as im new to the TT scene, theres lots of info on here for me to take in!!

Thanks all

Sharpy


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome 

Saj


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sharpy, Welcome to the Forum. Lets see some pics of your TT.  
Hoggy.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

And another hello ane welcome from me too... enjoy..


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Welcome  And yeah, let's see some pics 

Josh


----------



## JD_0012 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome! I am new here too. Which one have you bought?


----------



## sharpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Bought a black 180. Standard with 18" wheels.

Will get some photos up soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

